# Possible other cell phone



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

So if a cheating spouse gets another cell phone, what are his/her options to get the monthly bill?

If I call cell phone companies, will they tell me if a person has an account with them?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

If you're not on the account, you have no right to the information. And that's assuming they use a standard, contracted wireless carrier. They could always use a pre-paid phone, and buy cards for more minutes when they run out. A basic pre-paid phone can be had for as little as 5 bucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

They could choose to go paperless and have an online bill only (AT&T does this), or they could open a post office box and have the bils delivered there. OR they could have a pay as you go disposable phone and there wouldn't be any bill. I doubt that any cell phone companies would give you infomation due to privacy laws.


----------



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh I totally forgot about those pre-paid phones. Boy, a cheater can definitely find ways to communicate with the OM/OW. Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm the prepaid phone expert. Not a title I ever wanted. I've found 2. No paper trail whatsoever. A VAR found the first one. Another surveillance device found the other one. Yes, they have way too many options.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What other device?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

HurtinginTN, you found two pre-paid phones utilizing A VAR and ?? 

What are these?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

VAR=Voice Activated Recorder.

Hurting has played the nature of the second device pretty close to the vest. I think he's not publicizing what it is in the event his W is following his tracks here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you to be super sketchy install a Skype client ON your cell phone and make VoIP calls from the handset at a free access point.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Everyone has given good advice on the cell phone. But, now you must wonder what else she may be hiding. Perhaps she does have a post office box or is using another address for things you know nothing about. That's what I got into with my estranged husband. He had used both a post office box address and a girlfriend's address for his secret bank accounts, credit cards, and other stuff. I found that by paying for one of those on-line people searches. I believe I used Intelius. It listed out all known addresses my husband had used in the past. It's worth taking a look.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> If you to be super sketchy install a Skype client ON your cell phone and make VoIP calls from the handset at a free access point.


Pm?

I haven't looked into certain technology that I suspect can be used, aftetall, what they advertise it for is probably not the only application. But if a person knows about a VAR they can fight it and the other by keeping activity and equipment out of the home and car. There is always a way.

Besides if you are at having to catch them again and again the question of why begs for an answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Exactly.


----------

